# marbled polecats



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hi i was wondering wether anyone has any information on marbled polecats being kept privately ? i know there are a few breeders out there but was just wondering the price they usualy go for ? also if anyone had any experience keeping them? 
thanks stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i knew there wouldnt eb many replies but bump incase anyone with info missed it : victory:
stu


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

no idea on these but heres a nice vid:

YouTube - Marbled Polecat, Tigeriltis


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a male marbled polecat, desperately seeking a female for him. They are gorgeous but ours is pure evil bless him!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

wow! any chance of a piccy gg? i will definitely keep my ears open for you incase i hear of any.

thats the trouble with rare species, they are hard to find when you need a mate or companion. 

where did you get your boy from?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hard to find anyway but might be might be worth contacting tropical wings i know they swap with private keepers and they are hoping to breed their m. polecats this year. i am just looking for info at the moment hope you dont mind me asking but how do you keep yours glider girl pm me if you dont want to disclose on a forum.
stu


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i know a couple of breeders where abouts are you? your looking at anything between £150 aqnd £300 for these ones though


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Kylie said:


> i know a couple of breeders where abouts are you? your looking at anything between £150 aqnd £300 for these ones though


 
do they have a website/pics/location/any more info?

: victory:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

no website etc they are private breeders i will call them tonight and make sure it is ok to pass on details


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

great stuff : victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thats a good price i was expecting more for some reason could you pass the details onto me also kylie ?
thanks stu


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah no probs as said i will call them tonight and make sure it is ok


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*polcats*

hi can u let me no the details please, yours matt


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking to get in touch with someone that owns a male marbled or striped polecat and is willing to stud.

Regards

Dave


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

still havent seen any for a long while some were on SR list last year but they quickly went so im guessing someone has them in the uk at the moment.... the question is ... who?
stu


----------



## craigraves (Aug 11, 2011)

is there still breeders of marbled polecats in the uk as im looking for marbled polecats to buy?


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love one. but dont know how it would get on with my Mink


----------



## craigraves (Aug 11, 2011)

my liger past a way last yaer so i still got all for her bits i so wont a marbled polecatsso  so i have the room for a new pet


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Marble polecats*

Any body breeding these at the mo? Or zorrilas? Some body is breeding marble polecats as a little bird told me today that somebody up in Scotland has just bought a pair( youngsters) for a said amount.


----------



## craigraves (Aug 11, 2011)

No way I was just up in Scotland last week  can you see if u can get a number or a email to pm me with so I can tork to them?


----------

